# Support assist hardware scan



## Exsiner65 (Dec 24, 2019)

hello thi may be long a nd drawn out but i need an honest answer here please. I have dell support assist on my computer and have had dell techs working on it because the hardware test fails every time say exc command failed every time. Dell says that it is a Dll error and that i need to reinstall the operating system . Everything on my computer works. I have run independent hardware scans and they pass Why would i need to reinstall the entire operating system for a dll error that is only in Support assist. this is an article i go from window help this is also wht i get like i said dell techs have said this is it true and what happens if i do not install the operating system and uinstll support assist. Aagin please be honest and if i need to why for reinstall for one application. here it what the test shows only in dell though paasess evey where else


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What exactly is the error that you get?

Can you provide a screenshot?

As a consumer for Dell (we get discounts due to our educational status) there are a few things that I don't trust dell with, and their diagnostics is one of them.

I had to slam my phone down on a tech rep because they wouldn't approve a warranty part replacement for a bad drive (not writing files) because their ePSA showed the drive is working fine.

Ended up getting the part via a Dell Technician in Scotland... and I am in the US.


----------



## Exsiner65 (Dec 24, 2019)

Exsiner65 said:


> i wil show yo what it does
> Hello Mary,
> 
> Thank you, we received your email, we are sorry to know that we still have issues using Support Assist Hardware scan and one of my supervisor has worked on it yesterday so that we can fix the issue and we found that its an issue with DLL file and tried to run SFC Scan now so that we can fix the Dll error but we were unable to fix the corrupt file. We know that its not an easy task to re-install operating system when you have paid applications. We also wanted to inform you that we have checked with running the Hardware scan from support website and it all went through. CC Cleaner is an application that will help in cleaning temp files and cookies it will not help in fixing corrupt files.


 this is what dell tech said scree shot will be uploaded


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sounds like a windows component that the Dell SupportAssist uses is not working.

Did they reinstall SupportAssist after the SFC Scan? To be quite honest, you don't need SupportAssist. The ePSA before Windows Boot will scan your hardware. Drivers can be updated by the Dell Command Update tool.


----------



## Exsiner65 (Dec 24, 2019)

Couriant said:


> Sounds like a windows component that the Dell SupportAssist uses is not working.
> 
> Did they reinstall SupportAssist after the SFC Scan? To be quite honest, you don't need SupportAssist. The ePSA before Windows Boot will scan your hardware. Drivers can be updated by the Dell Command Update tool.


yes and so did i and still got the issue. said it is a dll error. yet eveything is running corerectly
how do i do a hardware test yo mean an f12 test are there any other 3 parry free tests i can run to check


----------



## Exsiner65 (Dec 24, 2019)

Exsiner65 said:


> yes and so did i and still got the issue. said it is a dll error. yet eveything is running corerectly
> how do i do a hardware test yo mean an f12 test are there any other 3 parry free tests i can run to check


 so are you saying that a reinstall is not necessary


----------



## Exsiner65 (Dec 24, 2019)

of the operating system


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't use much of 3rd party apps. It will depend on what I need to check. But yes the diagnostics that is on the F12 key on boot up.

I guess it depends on what file/s are corrupt, but if SupportAssist is the only one with the issue, then I wouldn't worry too much about it, unless you have not did a clean install for a long time then I would consider it then.

Was this Windows 10 version from an upgrade from Windows 7 / 8 by chance?

What is the service tag?


----------



## Exsiner65 (Dec 24, 2019)

Couriant said:


> I don't use much of 3rd party apps. It will depend on what I need to check. But yes the diagnostics that is on the F12 key on boot up.
> 
> I guess it depends on what file/s are corrupt, but if SupportAssist is the only one with the issue, then I wouldn't worry too much about it, unless you have not did a clean install for a long time then I would consider it then.
> 
> ...


 brand new computer with windows 10 but yes some windows 7 stuff transfered over but earkier version of support assist worked
jus this pon e and no i do not do complete reinstall unless absloutly necessary


----------



## Exsiner65 (Dec 24, 2019)

is it possible updating this could cause a problrem this is what i have now


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

I pay Dell for their Premium Support which until recently has been trustworthy, however, a week or two ago one of their technicians totally screwed my BIOS, it would only boot from a USB stick meaning I could not load Windows. they spent nearly two hours changing settings none of which had any effect. they wanted me to carry out a fresh install of Windows. I informed them that I use Acronis to clone my Hard Drive and would it not be easier to use the clone. The reply was don't do that as there would be no Operating System. In addition, they had never heard of Acronis or Macrium and didn't know the difference between a Back-Up and a Clone. Asking to talk to a supervisor or manager apparently, they were all too busy and would call me back the next day - They didn't. DELL will not be getting anymore orders from me.

SilverSurf


----------



## Exsiner65 (Dec 24, 2019)

I know they do not and i use both as well both paid versions But geek squad has not hear of the either I think their answer to everyting is to do a freshinstall as well . seems to be their answer if they do not know anything. I have dell premium plus I only use them in emergency. other wise i take it to Geek squad or have someone who works on computers help me. I am not doing a fresh install or refresh for support asist


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

I was advised by a Dell expert on this forum to uninstall Dell Support Assist, trouble is it leaves a lot of debris behind so I downloaded the free version of Revo and that removed all traces of Dell Support, and my computer runs much better without it. Also look out for their OS Recovery and get shot of that too.

SilverSurf.


----------



## Exsiner65 (Dec 24, 2019)

I did uninstall with revo and removed all left overs
but did reinstall also have the os recover installed
installed do i remove that tooy question is i have their premium sy upport plus do i need support asssit to contact them


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

No you don't. If they want remote control they may ask you to download and install it, then after things have been fixed you can uninstall it again.

Regards SilverSurf


----------



## Exsiner65 (Dec 24, 2019)

Dells telling me that i need to reinstall, the entire operating system fo the dll error in supportt assist and even if i agree to do this which I a no. There is no gaurentte that it will work after i did an entire reinstall. I have no back so id have to start from scratch just for s suppport assist they said it is a software issue not a hardware issue


----------

